# Busco pre amp con chip INA217



## Leo Musicorp (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, lei que existen muy buenos preamps de microfono con este chip  ( INA217 ) y pocos componentes mas, si es asi me gustaria encontrar algunos planos, y tambien saber si es un CI que se consigue o esta discontinuado.
    Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

2 Minutos con el Sr. Google

Datasheet con ejemplo: http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ina217.pdf

http://www.celestial.com.au/~rosswood/diy/dualmicpre/dualmicpre.htm


http://www.monterdiy.vel.pl/ina217_schemat.pdf
Impreso y distribucion
http://www.monterdiy.vel.pl/ina217_all.pdf
http://www.monterdiy.vel.pl/ina217_bottom.pdf
http://www.monterdiy.vel.pl/ina217_top.pdf


----------



## canarion (Dic 18, 2008)

El INA217 es compartible con el ssm2017 de AD y el That1510, del 2017 hay bastantes circuitos por ahí aunque ya no se fabrica, el chip actualizado de Analog Devices es el ssm2019. Se pueden hacer previos de bastante calidad con ellos, pero si quieres algo potente utiliza ademas un transformador de entrada jensen, lundall, cinemag, etc. En la pagina de jensen tienes uno http://www.jensen-transformadorrmers.com/as/as064.pdf.
Saludos


----------

